# What is a used Gibson Les Paul Standard worth in 2022?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Seriously, I'm confused by the prices I'm seeing on Kijii and Reverb. A brand new one goes for $3299 plus tax at Long & McQuade. I bought a used 2019 from them last summer for $2100. They're readily available to purchase so there's no COVID scarcity of these things to explain the used prices.

I'm regularly seeing them listed well above what I consider normal used prices - wondering if I'm missing something. I'm not talking about anything special here, just your average LP.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

People are hopeful.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't think you're "missing" anything. I'm just as confused about used LP prices lately. Their used prices have gone up at least 25% in what seems like a few months. I've usually got my eye on them.

But I don't see too many of them moving though.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Those prices make no sense to me 🤷‍♂️

If I were in the market, those listings would send me straight to L&M buy new and pay the taxes.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I got my 2019 Les Paul Trad for $3000 in Oct 2018. 2019 Standards were going for $3000 as well AT the time. There were only 2 finishes for '19 trads which was quite odd imo. Those prices are for lost US buyers.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I’m also confused. I picked up a used Les Paul standard in mint condition in 2020 for $2300.

I’m in the market for another one and they seem to be going for $3K used. At that price, I’m almost inclined to pick up a new one.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Abiguitar said:


> I’m in the market for another one and they seem to be going for $3K used. At that price, I’m almost inclined to pick up a new one.


Since the 2019+ models are widely considered to be better than those made in the prior 5-10 years or so, that would be a logical thing to do.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

aC2rs said:


> Those prices make no sense to me 🤷‍♂️
> 
> If I were in the market, those listings would send me straight to L&M buy new and pay the taxes.


When I'm ready to get my Lester I won't even bother looking on kijiji or reverb. I don't pay taxes so a price full retail minus taxes doesn't make me want to buy used.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Since the 2019+ models are widely considered to be better than those made in the prior 5-10 years or so, that would be a logical thing to do.


Thanks for your feedback. This is interesting. Are there are any particular reasons why the 2019+ models are considered superior than the ones made in the prior 5-10 years?

I'm ideally looking for the lightest Les Paul standard I can find. It seems like the best option would be finding one of the chambered ones from 2008 - 2012. (?) 

However, based on your post, it sounds like a Les Paul standard made during that period would not be as good as a model made after 2019?

Thanks!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Studio pricing did the same thing. Even though they look to sit at anything above $1200, most new ads are asking $1600 to $1900 regardless of age or condition.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think one of the reasons for this continued attempt at higher pricing is that guitars in general don't take up a whole lot of room or expenses - unlike a car. So they can wait as long as they want.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

As someone currently in the market for an LP, I'm aware of this trend. 1% off retail seems to be the norm. "NO OFFERS, I KNOW WHAT I HAVE, DEAL OF A LIFETIME"


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

I think it's really just a reflection of prices for all things gear at the moment. Are they really selling for that? I don't know, but people seem to be asking an awful lot for their gear these days without any real reason as to why.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Abiguitar said:


> I'm ideally looking for the lightest Les Paul standard I can find. It seems like the best option would be finding one of the chambered ones from 2008 - 2012. (?)
> 
> However, based on your post, it sounds like a Les Paul standard made during that period would not be as good as a model made after 2019?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm quoting internet forum wisdom on the pre-2019 Les Pauls. They made lots of good guitars in those years (I've owned some), but they did have some QC issues that have been mostly addressed post 2019. If you're looking at a guitar with no issues, no need to worry about the QC. Gibson experimented with a lot of weird specs that people didn't want. I have a 2017 Standard that is awesome, but has some. Here's a partial list of things you may hate, or really like:

1. Les Paul hologram on back of headstock and Les Paul 100 scrawl on front of headstock on 2015 models: I think this is the worst, and would not buy one at any price.
2. Wide nut, brass zero fret 2017 models
3. "120th Anniversary" inlay at 12th fret (2014)
4. Dip switches on PCB
5. PCB in general, coil splitting, in/out of phase, blow switch for bridge pickup (Les Paul modern and new classics still do this IIRC)
6. Robot Tuners

I like the chambered guitars but they do sound different. I had a 2008 Black standard that was great but I traded it (for another chambered LP). If you want a light Les Paul, try the Custom Lite (mine is 7 lb 2 oz).


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm quoting internet forum wisdom on the pre-2019 Les Pauls. They made lots of good guitars in those years (I've owned some), but they did have some QC issues that have been mostly addressed post 2019. If you're looking at a guitar with no issues, no need to worry about the QC. Gibson experimented with a lot of weird specs that people didn't want. I have a 2017 Standard that is awesome, but has some. Here's a partial list of things you may hate, or really like:
> 
> 1. Les Paul hologram on back of headstock and Les Paul 100 scrawl on front of headstock on 2015 models: I think this is the worst, and would not buy one at any price.
> 2. Wide nut, brass zero fret 2017 models
> ...


This is an awesome summary. Thanks! Agreed, I dislike all of these "developments". Cheers!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

My theory..

Prices have not gone up…

Covid gave a lot of people free money. They went out and bought their first guitar or got back into guitar and because they had the money for free, they went “BIG”.. now they are done with it and want their money back.

I would pay $1700 for a Les Paul Traditional. I would be expecting to lose money on that price. I would see something else I want and be willing to take a shit kicking to enable another purchase.

These dream listers have zero need to buy another amp or guitar, they want out and they want to break even. That’s understandable given that they have no experience and no idea why a virtually brand new thing should be worth 46% of its price tag. But they gon’ learn lol.

Used musical instruments are just the start.. There is a massive excess in supply bottle necked in all aspects of the economy and when the free time and money and bottomless loan system runs out…. Nobody is breaking even lol.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I was looking for a Gibson 50’s Standard used a few weeks back. there were a few on the used market in the $3200 range, L&M had a couple in the system at $3299 and tax, and about a half dozen in the used/demo category at near retail plus tax. There were a couple at other shops that were actually more expensive new than L&M.

I have heard from a few people I spoke with in stores, that supply is an issue, and if incoming shipments are subject to the Gibson price increase, then $3k very well might be the new normal for a minty Standard, depending on where you live and what you have access to. They seem to be holding their value now across the used market.

personally, buy/sell/trade is part of the fun for me, I don’t mind paying near retail for the right guitar, and I don’t mind losing a little bit if I resell (I keep the ones I love), but as was mentioned, some people who may have jumped all in at the start of Covid are now looking to get out, and are holding firm as not to take a loss.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

It’s been my observation that everything used got more expensive since COVID put the world on lockdown.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

The new standards are great guitars.
I have a 2020 50,s that has renewed my faith in Gibson being able to build good guitars.

To be fair I have had many older gibsons I would consider very good guitars as well.
For me the Gibson dark years are 2014-2018 and ones I personally would not touch after my own bad experiences.

Had 2 standards (Traditional) and a Gibson acoustic all purchased new and all with major issues found after purchase which turned me off Gibson for a few years until 2020. Dealer took them all back as they were that bad.

I think at least for me …they seem to be back on track . Mileage may vary …

I am surprised the new standards are at 3299 still with everything else in their line ups at much higher prices.
Fender has raised their prices a few times .
The new anniversary squires are now just under 800 before taxes .. wow


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree that the listings in the OP are asking too much, and it isn't limited to LP's. People have always tried to get what they paid out of a used piece of gear. I remember e-mailing people and saying "you know that piece of gear is less than that from the store" and they'd say "yeah but I paid tax, too". I don't waste my time anymore.

With that said... prices of new EVERYTHING is and will continue to go up for the foreseeable future. What does that do to used guitars? Well, your replacement cost goes up. For example, someone above said $1700 for a LP Traditional, that is a few years out of date. Considering that's just about half of what any new LP would cost, I can't see too many people willing to let go of theirs for that price.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> If you want a light Les Paul, try the Custom Lite (mine is 7 lb 2 oz).


That's a great suggestion, I will check it out. What is a fair price for a used Les Paul Custom Lite? I see a couple on Kijiji and there is a price discrepancy of $2,000!!!


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I got a 2019 60s standard in a trade last summer. Traded it for value of about $3,200 a few months after. I wouldn’t say it was particularly better or worse than my 09 Standard.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> The new standards are great guitars.
> I have a 2020 50,s that has renewed my faith in Gibson being able to build good guitars.
> 
> To be fair I have had many older gibsons I would consider very good guitars as well.
> ...


With respect to prices, I think we are seeing the $3299 price point as that was the cost when that was ordered and distributed in Canada. I fully expect that whenever Gibson is shipping here again we will see price increases reflected with their October price increases. Personally I am buying what I want now in anticipation of increases in the new and used market.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Abiguitar said:


> That's a great suggestion, I will check it out. What is a fair price for a used Les Paul Custom Lite? I see a couple on Kijiji and there is a price discrepancy of $2,000!!!


i paid $3K for mine in July 2021. It was (actually) in like new condition. If you get one make sure you get the correct case - they're impossible to find.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I’ll add in that I’m in the US quite a bit for work and will always check local Facebook/Craigslist before and while there. 

In the last 6 months, I’ve been seeing $2,000 (US) asking for SGs and $3,000 for LP Standards. 

Not sure how to explain that, a lot less free money thrown around by the government there.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I was told by a manager of a store, that Gibson was having trouble getting raw materials, like most other places I’m sure…and that was impacting production and rippling through the supply chain. I’m sure that’s driving demand and prices on the used market. My local stores don’t seem to have much Gibson stock, but there’s plenty of Fender brands and Epiphone…but most of that product is made overseas. This is I’m sure shop talk, but it seems to be the case in a lot of other manufacturing sectors, so who knows.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a '16 special 1 of 175 iirc. Frets are all worn. Not worth anything imo. Paid $1600. Been sitting in its case for 2 years.
The '19 trad gets played daily going on 4 years. Special was done in 2.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

JRtele said:


> I wouldn’t say it was particularly better or worse than my 09 Standard.


If she resonates in your lap shes a good one i always say.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> i paid $3K for mine in July 2021. It was (actually) in like new condition. If you get one make sure you get the correct case - they're impossible to find.


Thanks! That’s a good benchmark. Someone is actually asking $5K for theirs!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

THERE WAS A 2016 STANDARD LISTED ON THIS VERY SITE FOR $3500 hhahahahaha forget kijiji and reverb!

Price gouging 101- new catchphrase of the day is New Old Stock. News Flash- if you bought it from the store and took it home- ITS USED- take your NOS and bite me. Plus if it really has been neglected in its case for 10+ years it’s probably in need of some serious work.

I just bought a 2005 Standard for $2000 in excellent condition 3 days ago. It has some honest wear but it’s killer!!

I wouldn’t say prices are high just that there is more dumb people think they are gonna try and cash in on all the guitars they bought thinking they would flip at start of pandemic.

Anyone who references Reverb as a buyer or seller is whack. That Shit is stupid crazy and sold prices are always 25% lower than the listed prices.

Still fair deals to be had.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> THERE WAS A 2016 STANDARD LISTED ON THIS VERY SITE FOR $3500 hhahahahaha forget kijiji and reverb!


IIRC it was $3600.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

As regards “free” money; I took the CERB and was grateful but my income dropped for those three months. I suggest that anyone living on $2000.00/month is not driving up the price of Les Pauls. $600.00 of that goes back in income tax as well.
I too noticed the bump in gear prices but suspect supply chain difficulties coupled with pent up demand (meaning we were pent up in our houses looking for something to do).
I’ve seen prices Kijiji moderating somewhat, used studios for $1000.00 or less and trads/classics for $2200.00-ish.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> As regards “free” money; I took the CERB and was grateful but my income dropped for those three months. I suggest that anyone living on $2000.00/month is not driving up the price of Les Pauls. $600.00 of that goes back in income tax as well.
> I too noticed the bump in gear prices but suspect supply chain difficulties coupled with pent up demand (meaning we were pent up in our houses looking for something to do).
> I’ve seen prices Kijiji moderating somewhat, used studios for $1000.00 or less and trads/classics for $2200.00-ish.


I have seen this as well.I also see all the North of $2500 Standards, trads and classics sit and sit and sit and relist and relist and relist.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> I suggest that anyone living on $2000.00/month is not driving up the price of Les Pauls. $600.00 of that goes back in income tax as well.


While I have no doubt many deserving people were grateful for the CERB, the fraudulent claims and abuse of the program have been well documented. I would propose that many individuals did find themselves with supplemental income


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

JRtele said:


> While I have no doubt many deserving people were grateful for the CERB, the fraudulent claims and abuse of the program have been well documented. I would propose that many individuals did find themselves with supplemental income


Perhaps I’m naïve, but have enough guitar players cheated on CERB to drive the prices up 50%? I don’t know, I don’t think anyone does.
My point was that it’s multiple factors, maybe that’s one. I believe the “guitar index” is due for a correction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The easy answer here is dont pay new prices for used production guitars.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

My sense is there are fewer guitars for sale on kijiji right now. Overall, not just Gibson.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> I have seen this as well.I also see all the North of $2500 Standards, trads and classics sit and sit and sit and relist and relist and relist.


Yeah, this. I sold 4 guitars in a single weekend last spring to get my R9 by simply pricing them a couple hundred bucks lower than the stupid prices people were asking even then. Anyone paying $3k for a used LP Standard is just as bad as the person listing it for that.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I only buy nice Gibsons here, last one was a '12 Custom white for like $2200 couple years ago. Now they want $5000+ for em. Someone posted one here recently and they sent the guy out on a rail.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm grateful I bought both my LPs last year when they were reasonably priced before this greed overtook the used market.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I don’t think it’s greed, unless You’re asking way over market value. If someone is selling a Standard they paid $3800 for retail including tax for $3k, it’s not up to me to say taking a $800 loss is greedy. Buyers will offer what it’s worth to them, whatever the list price is. In fairness, I’ve seen $40 Boss DS-1 pedals sitting as long as some Gibsons, and I can certainly see a pile of what I consider very reasonably priced gear sitting for weeks on my local Kijiji. Prices aside, I’ve definitely noticed my local market slow down in the last year in terms of things offered for sale and sales. I’m holding onto stuff just because I know it won’t sell right now unless I’m giving it away. The economy being as it is, I am not judgmental of people trying to recoup what they can. Many people right now are just holding on.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought my 02' Std in 08' for just under $2,000. That was a bit high at the time - but this particular guitar was worth it. With inflation I'd expect to get at least $2,500 for it today - or a bit more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Only reason i paid near 3k for a used standard is taxes on used gear for stores.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This may explain things


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> I bought my 02' Std in 08' for just under $2,000. That was a bit high at the time - but this particular guitar was worth it. With inflation I'd expect to get at least $2,500 for it today - or a bit more.


Doubt you’d actually get $2500

There is a couple nice 2000-2005 standard listed here at $2500 have been up and relisted for at least 2-3 months now. Still for sale.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks like prices for Standards are starting to get reasonable. Strings an extra $200.










2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard on Kijiji 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

What kills me is the guy asking $2900 for a 2001 LP Standard that has a bunch of dings and scratches.... Like... No thank you


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

JRtele said:


> Looks like prices for Standards are starting to get reasonable. Strings an extra $200.
> 
> View attachment 403876
> 
> ...


2016 is the year all the Standards were infused with Kosoffs mojo dust in the inlays and play 42% better than all other LP’s. $3500 is cheap for the good inlay era LP’s.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

tdotrob said:


> 2016 is the year all the Standards were infused with Kosoffs mojo dust in the inlays and play 42% better than all other LP’s. $3500 is cheap for the good inlay era LP’s.


2016 was the year Gibson buyers waited for after 2014 was the year of the anniversary inlay on every model and then 2015 having the zero fret and sharpie logo... again on every model sold. 
I own a 2014 "LPJ" (aka Studio faded), and the inlay is just there.. not really an issue but the forums were in outrage mode for 2 years. Not this one though.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a 2014 LP standard I got on the cheap a few years ago. It’s a great guitar after I put some vineham humdogs in it. The inlay doesn’t bother me at all.

i wouldn’t buy a 2015 cause I hate the headstock sig, the nut and the hologram of Kim Jong Un on the back but I wouldn’t doubt there is some really good 2015 Lester’s out there


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

2013 caramel bursts were going for $1799 at L&M Oshawa at the start of 2014. I want one of those. And a 04 classic...


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

I purchased a 2004 flamed cherry Standard for 2K from a Sudbury dealer 3 years ago. Did I mention, mint with case. There's this thing called supply and demand, oh and depreciation. I have a 92 Standard that sounds and plays absolutely heavenly. It will be worth some decent coin in 25 years.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

The “standard” seems anything but, these days. I prefer a traditional for it’s simple design, lower cost and working man’s appeal. Same with the classic. Picture, just because:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Doubt you’d actually get $2500
> 
> There is a couple nice 2000-2005 standard listed here at $2500 have been up and relisted for at least 2-3 months now. Still for sale.


It's all good. The LP will be my 2nd last to ever go - which probably means never. 😎


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's all good. The LP will be my 2nd last to ever go - which probably means never. 😎


Nice! I got a couple like that too


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was just thinking that maybe this thread title should be altered to "...first quarter of 2022?" The pricing seems that volatile lately.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Wasn’t it 2-3 years ago that Gibson increased prices on their USA LP Standards? 

Used prices always seem to follow a price increase. 

I do find it strange though, and I’m not sure if it happens with all brands, that the asking price of a LP from 20-30 years ago is more than what it cost back then.

How many used items appreciate in value over that time? It’s not like they’re scarce or were spectacularly built back then.

I suspect it’s tied to the fact that newer guitars cost a lot more now. Priced out of the market of a new LP? Unfortunately a used one goes up in asking price because, well, people can.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There's a used 2019 near me asking $2900. Deal or no deal?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Griff said:


> I agree that the listings in the OP are asking too much, and it isn't limited to LP's. People have always tried to get what they paid out of a used piece of gear. I remember e-mailing people and saying "you know that piece of gear is less than that from the store" and they'd say "yeah but I paid tax, too". I don't waste my time anymore.
> 
> With that said... prices of new EVERYTHING is and will continue to go up for the foreseeable future. What does that do to used guitars? Well, your replacement cost goes up. For example, someone above said $1700 for a LP Traditional, that is a few years out of date. Considering that's just about half of what any new LP would cost, I can't see too many people willing to let go of theirs for that price.


I would honestly pay nothing for a Les Paul Traditional or Classic or Standard, if someone died and left me one for free, I wouldn’t even look at it lol.

It would be on kijiji the next day and I’d make $1500-1600 and buy a 1996 Buick Le Sabre.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> There's a used 2019 near me asking $2900. Deal or no deal?


Does it blow your socks off?


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

How about this one? A 2011 Gibson Les Paul standard for.... $4750??!!!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Abiguitar said:


> How about this one? A 2011 Gibson Les Paul standard for.... $4750??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a crazy crazy world


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> There's a used 2019 near me asking $2900. Deal or no deal?


It’s priced reasonably in my opinion. If the guy comes down typical 10% in negotiation to 2,650 you’re in a good place. Assuming it plays well and has the finish you want


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Those were like $2400 new. Perimeter bursts werent favored,,,pcb board. Spend a good amount of time reading through threads of "how do i replace the pcb board in my 2011 standard to 50's wiring ?" waaaaay back in 2012.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

"Priced reasonably", is like spacetime, depends where you're at.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Because Reverb says so.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Does it blow your socks off?


Not really. It's also listed in 4 places at once.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That answers that then.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Apparently the best way to ensure Chad Kroger model is even more valuable is to slap a sticker on the top. Adds a couple hundred in value.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sadly that has a nicer top than a lot of the LP’s I see listed…


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Budda said:


> Sadly that has a nicer top than a lot of the LP’s I see listed…


Totally agreed. AAA trans black is beautiful. Too bad about the name association.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JRtele said:


> Totally agreed. AAA trans black is beautiful. Too bad about the name association.


Name association doesnt bug me at all. Dude has put out more hits than I have, and you can hate NB but their tone has never been a tone shat upon across forums lol.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Budda said:


> Name association doesnt bug me at all. Dude has put out more hits than I have, and you can hate NB but their tone has never been a tone shat upon across forums lol.


I’ll start by admitting I’m a sucker for marketing. I’ve owed a few Slash LPs and an EVH Signature Wolfgang. 
That said, I met CK about 12 years ago, hung out together for a night in Vancouver. He was very unpleasant and I understand why people hate him so much. I wouldn’t pay more than 2K for his guitar and would probably look to re-sell. 
However, I will concede that sometimes when I’m all alone, and no one can hear me or driving by myself, I’ll play one of the songs he does with Santana. I find they complement each other quite nicely.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Seriously, I'm confused by the prices I'm seeing on Kijii and Reverb. A brand new one goes for $3299 plus tax at Long & McQuade. I bought a used 2019 from them last summer for $2100. They're readily available to purchase so there's no COVID scarcity of these things to explain the used prices.
> 
> I'm regularly seeing them listed well above what I consider normal used prices - wondering if I'm missing something. I'm not talking about anything special here, just your average LP.
> 
> ...


Seems simple to me. Theres no new inventory anywhere. The Victoria L&M has 3 new LPs. A slash, a classic and a modern. Any other LP is a tribute. They actually dont have a single PRS. High end guitars are gone before they arrive it seems, which sucks because its giving me GAS


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Destracted said:


> Seems simple to me. Theres no new inventory anywhere. The Victoria L&M has 3 new LPs. A slash, a classic and a modern. Any other LP is a tribute. They actually dont have a single PRS. High end guitars are gone before they arrive it seems, which sucks because its giving me GAS


Theres always a few used/discounted PRS on gearhunter. Bring it in from another store. I find Bloor, Quebec and Vancouver are the only places with PRS specifically.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Destracted said:


> Seems simple to me. Theres no new inventory anywhere. The Victoria L&M has 3 new LPs. A slash, a classic and a modern. Any other LP is a tribute. They actually dont have a single PRS. High end guitars are gone before they arrive it seems, which sucks because its giving me GAS


This was my point concerning the ad that was up here for a 2016 Standard with a AAA top asking over $3k.. that got some criticism here earlier. (And it is now sold).... there was only 1 new one of comparable specs anywhere in the country. They seem to have lots of certain kinds of guitars, but none at all of others.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

All depends if you want a flamey or quilty top with your Standard. I cringe when i see a LP valued around a top. Save your money and buy a Traditional.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> All depends if you want a flamey or quilty top with your Standard. I cringe when i see a LP valued around a top. Save your money and buy a Traditional.


I agree, but Gibson asks for more $ depending on the top. The best value new seems to be the limited run L&M faded, usually a plain top with a matte finish. Last one I saw new was about $2300 before tax but that was a few months ago on the website. 
A new Standard 60s with a AAA top is over $1000 more new.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah they sure do ask more $$ for a "vanity" top. Why you shouldnt get sucked in when you see a flashy top and multi ply binding. Be humble.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Budda said:


> Theres always a few used/discounted PRS on gearhunter. Bring it in from another store. I find Bloor, Quebec and Vancouver are the only places with PRS specifically.


Victoria L&M used to have a dozen or more on display.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yeah they sure do ask more $$ for a "vanity" top. Why you shouldnt get sucked in when you see a flashy top and multi ply binding. Be humble.


Or buy what you like and can afford. Imagine telling Steve Vai his flower inlays make him not humble. If we were all humble we'd be looking at tributes and studio models.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> This was my point concerning the ad that was up here for a 2016 Standard with a AAA top asking over $3k.. that got some criticism here earlier. (And it is now sold).... there was only 1 new one of comparable specs anywhere in the country. They seem to have lots of certain kinds of guitars, but none at all of others.


100% Look at the Epiphone Alex Lifeson models. They are selling for the $2200+ each. Not because of a vanity top, because of good old supply and demand.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Destracted said:


> Or buy what you like and can afford. Imagine telling Steve Vai his flower inlays make him not humble. If we were all humble we'd be looking at tributes and studio models.


Im talking about the dentists and lawyers not professional musicians from the 90's Dad.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Im talking about the dentists and lawyers not professional musicians from the 90's Dad.


Dentists and lawyers arent worried about paying $1000 for a flame top, they can afford it. You don't have to be vain to like nice things. Theres no reason to be bitter about it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Destracted said:


> Dentists and lawyers arent worried about paying $1000 for a flame top, they can afford it. You don't have to be vain to like nice things. Theres no reason to be bitter about it.


Not bitter 😘


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

😆 I was just thinking about starting a thread about this topic. I can’t believe the prices people are asking for a Les Paul, especially outside of Reverb. I don’t think that the pandemic can really be used as an excuse for the price of used Gibsons going up. I’ve only seen this in the last couple of months too. I’ve bought several Les Paul Standards since the pandemic started, the cheapest being $1550 and the most expensive was $1850. I honestly bought a couple of Custom Shops in 2020 for what people are regularly asking for a Standard now. 
But, maybe I’m just bitter because I sold off all of my Les Pauls and I’m in the market for reasonably priced one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Check prices at tax time.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Oho said:


> 😆 I was just thinking about starting a thread about this topic. I can’t believe the prices people are asking for a Les Paul, especially outside of Reverb. I don’t think that the pandemic can really be used as an excuse for the price of used Gibsons going up. I’ve only seen this in the last couple of months too. I’ve bought several Les Paul Standards since the pandemic started, the cheapest being $1550 and the most expensive was $1850. I honestly bought a couple of Custom Shops in 2020 for what people are regularly asking for a Standard now.
> But, maybe I’m just bitter because I sold off all of my Les Pauls and I’m in the market for reasonably priced one.


Ya but asking prices not selling.
Ive bought a couple recently and had to pay a touch more but not crazy. I’m sure you see all the $2800-$3500 standards sitting around Alberta like I do month after month.

how about a nice Green classic with holes drilled in the top for $2300???? Hahahahahaha


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@tdotrob I thought you were on the ESP train


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> Ya but asking prices not selling.
> Ive bought a couple recently and had to pay a touch more but not crazy. I’m sure you see all the $2800-$3500 standards sitting around Alberta like I do month after month.
> 
> how about a nice Green classic with holes drilled in the top for $2300???? Hahahahahaha


Ha, I considered buying that when it was listed for $1500 not long ago. But, bigger necks are very hit or miss for me. And, holes drilled on a guitar is a huge red flag for me in the likely chance I’ll end up selling it.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

@Budda I have some cool ESP’s. They are totally different guitars than LP’s.

i like to rile up the LP guys sometimes by making comments about how ESP are better but it all comes down to the individual guitar for me.

ESP definitely makes more consistent quality guitars but honestly I don’t think anything beats a Great Les Paul, like a truly great one.

i also think nothing is worse than a bad Gibson Les Paul which I’ve owned a couple and quickly sold.

Ive also been on a chambered kick for awhile and have a couple 7lbs Les Pauls that are just some of the most beautiful sounding single cuts I’ve ever played for lower/mid gain stuff once you swap the pickups, change the nut and put all the extra work into them that Gibson doesn’t do.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Oho said:


> Ha, I considered buying that when it was listed for $1500 not long ago. But, bigger necks are very hit or miss for me. And, holes drilled on a guitar is a huge red flag for me in the likely chance I’ll end up selling it.


Ya that guy has another traditional at $2300 been listed for 3 months. Get a clue and drop the price man… musnt want to actually sell I’m guessing.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Local to me is black Traditional asking $2300, but with a crack in the neck near the nut! 

I wouldn't mind a beat up plain ol black Classic, even with green inlays... but not for $2800!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oho said:


> Ha, I considered buying that when it was listed for $1500 not long ago. But, bigger necks are very hit or miss for me. And, holes drilled on a guitar is a huge red flag for me in the likely chance I’ll end up selling it.


Classic is the 60's slim.



tdotrob said:


> @Budda I have some cool ESP’s. They are totally different guitars than LP’s.
> 
> i like to rile up the LP guys sometimes by making comments about how ESP are better but it all comes down to the individual guitar for me.
> 
> ...


I have two standards and I haven't done anything to either of them aside from one getting the tech visit for my preferences. No idea if they're "great" LP's but they're pretty great to me! Neither needs pickup swaps though the quarter-century one might get a new nut based on what the seller told me. Neither were steals of deals but both were good decisions if that makes sense.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Classic is the 60's slim.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two standards and I haven't done anything to either of them aside from one getting the tech visit for my preferences. No idea if they're "great" LP's but they're pretty great to me! Neither needs pickup swaps though the quarter-century one might get a new nut based on what the seller told me. Neither were steals of deals but both were good decisions if that makes sense.


If they are great to you then they are great.

Sometimes I don’t mind Gibson pickups but I find on the Chambered ones they get muddy pretty quick and are uninspiring.

A couple of my 90’s LP’s have the original pickups in them and I’d never change them.

For the nut I just find if I’m fiddling with the G and D string too much some nut work clears it right up.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You shouldn't overlook the bottom of the line. I picked up a 2018 Faded for $750 AT LONG & MCQUADE recently that's a great guitar, PO replaced the nut with bone, and it had everything in the new style soft case that came from the factory. I swapped the uncovered 490 pickups with the same but chrome covers that I had in a box somewhere, looks very good. Studios I have less luck with (neck profile, sticky finishes, bad neck angle, etc) but the Tributes - every one I've played I wanted to take home.

I have to say I haven't come across many dogs among Classics or Standards, leading me to believe their quality may be more consistent? 

The deals seem pretty scarce lately, and around here some guitars priced higher than I thought they were worth disappeared pretty quickly. If I see something I want now that's reasonable, my response to the seller is generally "I'd like to buy your guitar at your price and pick it up as soon as possible, please send an address and phone number". If you're dicking around asking 1000 questions and asking for more pictures, you'll be paying too much these days because the good deals go quick.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

cdntac said:


> I do find it strange though, and I’m not sure if it happens with all brands, that the asking price of a LP from 20-30 years ago is more than what it cost back then.
> 
> How many used items appreciate in value over that time? It’s not like they’re scarce or were spectacularly built back then.


You’re really expecting the used price to be based on the new price from 30 years ago?!?

For items that don’t change (and all internet bickering aside, a 1992 LP Standard and a 2022 Standard are essentially the same guitar) the current price for a new one is what dictates the price on a used one. An in fact, on items that don’t deteriorate over time (like guitars, watches, etc.), given the choice, some buyers would opt for the older one.

If walking into L&M for a new Standard is going to set me back $3300 plus tax, why the [email protected]#k is some guy obligated to sell me his ‘92 for $1200 because “it was $1799 new 30 years ago”? To me, _THAT_ way of thinking sounds strange. Don’t want to pay $2500 because that’s more than “it cost back then”? Pay the $3725 with tax for the new one.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> You’re really expecting the used price to be based on the new price from 30 years ago?!?
> 
> For items that don’t change (and all internet bickering aside, a 1992 LP Standard and a 2022 Standard are essentially the same guitar) the current price for a new one is what dictates the price on a used one. An in fact, on items that don’t deteriorate over time (like guitars, watches, etc.), given the choice, some buyers would opt for the older one.
> 
> If walking into L&M for a new Standard is going to set me back $3300 plus tax, why the [email protected]#k is some guy obligated to sell me his ‘92 for $1200 because “it was $1799 new 30 years ago”? To me, _THAT_ way of thinking sounds strange. Don’t want to pay $2500 because that’s more than “it cost back then”? Pay the $3725 with tax for the new one.


Im looking at it from the point of how many things that you bought back then have appreciated in value? And I don’t mean stocks or real estate. Just a normal, every day item like a guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cdntac said:


> Im looking at it from the point of how many things that you bought back then have appreciated in value? And I don’t mean stocks or real estate. Just a normal, every day item like a guitar.


Appreciated in value, or cost?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

cdntac said:


> Im looking at it from the point of how many things that you bought back then have appreciated in value? And I don’t mean stocks or real estate. Just a normal, every day item like a guitar.


Just for fun, I plugged $2000 in 1992 dollars into the Bank of Canada inflation calculator. In 2022 dollars, it comes out to $3488. Pretty much the change in price of a Les Paul over the 32 years.


----------



## LBtelelover (Feb 13, 2017)

Griff said:


> I agree that the listings in the OP are asking too much, and it isn't limited to LP's. People have always tried to get what they paid out of a used piece of gear. I remember e-mailing people and saying "you know that piece of gear is less than that from the store" and they'd say "yeah but I paid tax, too". I don't waste my time anymore.
> 
> With that said... prices of new EVERYTHING is and will continue to go up for the foreseeable future. What does that do to used guitars? Well, your replacement cost goes up. For example, someone above said $1700 for a LP Traditional, that is a few years out of date. Considering that's just about half of what any new LP would cost, I can't see too many people willing to let go of theirs for that price.


Saw a "nearly new" Fender amp for sale on FB last week. The dude is asking more than full retail for it...unreal


----------



## 63Jazz (11 mo ago)

Reverb is a bad reflection of pricing. People build in the amount they have to pay to Reverb for the sale. A good thing to look at is the chart that shows the sold prices over time. That's a lot closer to the truth.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im holding a nice light 2020 std 50s, bought as part of a lot off an older guy. Its tagged $3499 and “never left its case” has pit marks and a weird bubbling on the neck pickup cover that ive never ever seen. 

A great LP, but priced new for used…


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

I swear that Reverb Les Paul prices are getting more reasonable than local Les Pauls.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If thats in CAD its one of the cheapest standards I recall seeing.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

Budda said:


> If thats in CAD its one of the cheapest standards I recall seeing.


It is CAD. I’ve been seeing Les Pauls for $2300-2500 on Reverb lately while seeing local prices go higher and higher.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've also been seeing some better prices on Reverb (partly why I'm about to own a new Flying V). Here's a pretty good one from today in Ottawa

Gibson SG Classic 1999 - 2010 | David's Gear Outlet | Reverb


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im just still not too interested in buying a Gibson I cant physically try first. Even a cold parking lot audition can tell you what you need to know.


----------

